# Intensive English College - IEC



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with these schools?

I intend to send my teenage daughters (Cambodian speakers) to Miller High School in NSW for intensive ESL before they go to regular High School.....

Any advice or comments appreciated.....


----------

